# Experience With Power Pux



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

I have it on my boat. I do keep my boat in the garage though. Had my t.m. off recently and no corrosion. Never had a issue with bad connections. My only issue was when I 1st installed it wouldn't release easily. I sanded my non skid lightly and it worked great after. You have to drill a decent size hole for the wiring towards the bow. Boat is free of wires on deck which is my favorite thing about it.


----------



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> I'm curious about the Power Pux power supplied trolling motor quick release. Not so much about the ease of use--that's a given. But rather, how the integrated electrical connections are holding up. They are designed to protect them from the elements, but wonder if there have been any issues with corrosion or poor connection. Do you leave the TM on your boat all the time, or only on the water? Any other insights?


I've had mine in use for 6 months. Boat is kept outside under a cheap boat cover. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

One of my buds put one on his skiff a couple years ago and we've had no issues with it (skiff is kept uncovered on a lift)


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

No problems on my last skiff, having one installed on my new build.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Put some on for customer’s and haven’t heard any issues. One is close to a year now. I would stay on top of it like any electrical.


----------



## tarponandtailers (Jun 7, 2020)

mine has worked flawlessly for over a year, and good customer service. 
recommend


----------

